# Ou trouver le plan d'un power mac G5 bi processeur 2 x 2,5



## Tahiti987 (11 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Ou puis-je trouver le plan et une aide au démontage pour enlever le ventilateur au niveau de la baie supérieure du disque dur et du petit moteur derrière d'un Power Mac G5 Bi-pro.

il semblerait qu'une odeur de brûlé en soit sortie j'ai juste eu le temps de voir le ventilateur s'arrêter et cette odeur si particulière envahir mes narines

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2009)

Ce modèle là ? :







Si c'est ça, envoie moi ton mail en MP.


----------



## Tahiti987 (11 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

ce modèle....

j'aimerai démonter le ventilateur dans la baie supérieure entre le lecteur optique et les disques durs.



et merci d'avance.


----------



## tofman (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je serai interressé par toute info concernant le démontage de ces fameux ventilos entre le lecteur optique et les disques durs. Ce ventilo fait depuis un mois un bruit pas possible.
Par avance merci


----------

